# Teufel Ultima 40



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Und zwar wollte ich fragen ob jemand Erfahrung mit den Ultima 40 hat, da ich neue Standlautsprecher bräuchte die nicht allzu teuer sind. Außerdem gefallen mir die von der Optik ganz gut. D.h. es bleibt nur noch die Frage nach dem Klang, bzw. ob es in der Preisklasse gleichwertige/bessere gibt (Als B-Ware würde ich für die Teufel 328€ das Paar zahlen).

mfg

Sturmi


----------



## PEG96 (29. März 2011)

die sind nicht so gut, teufel sachen sind so gut wie nur für heimkino zu gebrauen.
Du könntest etwas mehr investieren und dir die canton gle 490 holen.

so richtig beraten können wir dich erst, wenn du folgende Fragen beantwortest:
Was für Musik hörst du?
Wie sieht dein Raum aus?


Ganz wichtig ist, dass du vorher probehörst.


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Wieviel kannst du maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Du könntest etwas mehr investieren und dir die canton gle 490 holen.


 
Die bekommst du neu schon teilweise für unter 400€.
Hab sie auch und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde:
Erst mal viele verschiedene Modelle Probehören.


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Also mein Raum ist viereckig und etwa 4x5 m. Hören tu ich fast alles, im Moment bevorzugt elektronische Musik. Falls das noch wichtig ist, angeschlossen werden die lautsprecher dann an nem denon pma 560.

Wegen den Canton: Genau die habe ich mir heute Mittag angehört, haben mir schon sehr gut gefallen und wenn ihr sagt das die Teufel klar schlechter sind, muss ich wohl bischen mehr für die Canton ausgeben


----------



## sipsap (29. März 2011)

hab auch die gle 490. eignen sich auch hervorragend für elektro.

die werden auch besser als die canton, da die gle 490 (nicht die 490.2) ja auslaufen und mal wesentlich mehr gekostet haben.

aber mal so in die runde: hat den jemand von euch schon mal stereo-ls von teufel gehört?


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> [...]
> aber mal so in die runde: hat den jemand von euch schon mal stereo-ls von teufel gehört?


Ich wette nicht.

Aber wie magst du deine Musik? Neutral, Höhenlastig, Basslastig?


Mfg, ice


BTW: Du solltest dir zumindest mal einen Überblick schaffen, indem du einfach mal bei einem Hifi-Laden oder wenigstens einem Elektroladen die Canton und andere Modelle anhörst.


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

> angeschlossen werden die lautsprecher dann an nem denon pma 560.


Der sollte auf jeden Fall reichen.
Hast du eine Soundkarte?


> hab auch die gle 490. eignen sich auch hervorragend für elektro.


Kann ich mich nur anschließen


> aber mal so in die runde: hat den jemand von euch schon mal stereo-ls von teufel gehört?


Noch nicht, aber die sollen ja nciht so toll und eher ziemlich basslastig sein.


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Ja ich hab ne Soundkarte, ist zwar leider keine Asus aber eigentlich war ich immer zufrieden mit meiner X-Fi Gamer.
Achso wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, ich kann das ja dann einfach per Cinch-Klinke Kabel anschließen, oder gibt das Probleme ?

Bzw. Fallen euch sonst noch Lautsprecher so um 200 € das Stück ein?


----------



## sipsap (29. März 2011)

Bier schrieb:


> Der sollte auf jeden Fall reichen.
> Noch nicht, aber die sollen ja nciht so toll und eher ziemlich basslastig sein.


 
sollen sollen...ihr wieder sprecht euch zunehmends selbst! klang ist subjektiv, gebt nix auf bewertungen, selber hören etc. alles eure worte!

basslastig heist ja noch lange nicht schlecht. beschreibt ja nur die abstimmung.

immer schön objektiv bleiben!


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Öhm was mir gerade auffällt ich seh als häufig canton gle 409, und von den daten her sind das die gleichen. Ist das nur nen Schreibfehler oder sind das wirklich andere LS?


----------



## iceman650 (29. März 2011)

Wobei besonders bei Elektrischen Sachen die Cantons oft nicht sehr gefallen durch ihre eher kühle Abstimmung (was keinesfalls heißt, dass sie keinen Bass hätten).

Ich frage daher nochmal:


			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie magst du deine Musik? Neutral, Höhenlastig, Basslastig?



Mfg, ice


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

So zwischen neutral und basslastig  Also sie dürfen ruhig bisl Bumms im Tieftonbereich haben, aber halt nicht übertrieben.


----------



## sipsap (29. März 2011)

490 nicht 409! 409 sind älter!

und wenn du es so magst sind die definitiv was für dich. und so kühl sind die nicht! das rappelt auch ordentlich in der kiste.
bei metal und elektro! auch ohne jegliche justierung am eq oder amp.


----------



## nfsgame (29. März 2011)

Naja, trotzdem muss einem die Charakteristik der Cantöner gefallen. 
Und hört mal auf mit dem Schwanzvergleich hier, die 409 sind auch nicht soooo schlecht .


----------



## sipsap (29. März 2011)

wollte ich auch nicht damit sagen 

sind halt die vorgänger 409->490->490.2

heißt nicht das die schlechter klingen. hauptsächlich das design unterscheidet sich.


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich bin natürlich auch für Alternativen offen. So etwa der gleiche Preisbereich wie die Cantons halt.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (29. März 2011)

Die Canton 409 haben einen etwas schlechteres Klirrverhalten als die 490er.
Aber die Beratung ist mal wieder völlig daneben. Nur weil die PC-Tröten von Teufel nix großartiges zum Musikhören sind muss das ja noch lange nicht für die Stereolautsprecher von Teufel gelten. Das A und O ist nunmal Probehören. Nur auf diesem Weg kann man herausfinden, welcher Lautsprecher einem gut gefällt.
Auch die Canton GLE490 sind nicht der einzige vernünftige Lautsprecher in diesem Budget, auch der muss einem klanglich gefallen.

Also mach dir mal die Mühe, geh in verschiedene Elektro- und HiFi-Geschäfte und höre dir die verschiedenen Lautsprecher in deiner Preisregion ausgiebig mit deiner eigenen Musik an. Etablierte Marken in diesem Preisbereich sind: Heco, Magnat, Canton, Mordaunt Short, Wharfedale, Klipsch, Quadral, Elac etc. pp. Da ist die Auswahl wirklich riesig.
Ich gebe dir noch den Tipp mit auf den Weg: Hör dir ruhig auch mal Kompaktlautsprecher in deiner Preisregion an, da bekommt man zwar weniger Tiefgang, aber meist einen qualitativ besseren Klang als bei Standlautsprechern des gleichen Preises (das beim Gehäuse gespaarte Geld kann in Frequenzweiche und Chassisqualität investiert werden). Gerade in Räumen bis 15-20qm können Kompaktlautsprecher auch schon einen beachtlichen Tiefgang erreichen. Wenn es möglich ist, solltest du also die Lautsprecher auch mal in deinen eigenen vier Wänden hören vor dem definitven Kauf.


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Naja ich werd mir wohl mal die Teufel Ultima 40 bestellen und mir selbst ne Meinung machen, da der Preis als b-ware schon verlockend ist. Wenn sie dann nichts sind kann ich sie immer noch zurück schicken. 
Das Problem mit dem Probehören ist: Bei mir in der Nähe gibts leider keinen für mich interessanten Hifi-Laden. Nur entweder Saturn oder Mediamarkt oder halt Läden wo die Boxenpaare halt bei nem Paarpreis beginnen, wo man denken könnte man kauft nen gebrauchtes Auto.


----------



## Scrush (29. März 2011)

hattest du den schonmal standlautsprecher oder lautsprecher in dieser größen ordnung? ich finde das hat nciht viel sinn wenn du dir die teufel bestellst und sonst nigs gehört hast. dir werden, sofern du noch ncihts gleichwertiges gehört hast, die teufel auf den ersten blick gefallen.  würde mir wirklich vorher verschiedene anhören


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mir wohl mal die Teufel Ultima 40 bestellen und mir selbst ne Meinung machen, da der Preis als b-ware schon verlockend ist. Wenn sie dann nichts sind kann ich sie immer noch zurück schicken.
> Das Problem mit dem Probehören ist: Bei mir in der Nähe gibts leider keinen für mich interessanten Hifi-Laden. Nur entweder Saturn oder Mediamarkt oder halt Läden wo die Boxenpaare halt bei nem Paarpreis beginnen, wo man denken könnte man kauft nen gebrauchtes Auto.


 
Du kannst ja bei Saturn usw. wenigstens mal probehören.
Musst die ja nicht da kaufen.
Ich hab mir die GLE 490 auch dort angehört und für 200€ weniger im Netz bestellt.
Blind würde ich niemals Lautsprecher kaufen.
Und wie Scrush schon sagete, wenn du nichts anderes gehört hast, werden sie dir höchst wahrscheinlich gefallen.


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Wo wohnst du denn? Vielleicht kennt hier jemande einen Laden, den du noch nicht kennst.

Achja, zu MM. Ich habe mich gestern mal dumm gestellt und beraten lassen. Was meint ihr, was mir als erstes vorgeführt wurde?


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Wie gesagt ich hatte mir die Canton GLE 490 angehört. Haben mir auch sehr gefallen, ein Hauch mehr Bass wäre eventuell nicht schlecht. 
Grad beim stöbern im Internet habe ich auch jedenfall die Quadral Quintas 505er gesehen, kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Edit: Und ich wohne Nähe Karlsruhe


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du denn? Vielleicht kennt hier jemande einen Laden, den du noch nicht kennst.
> 
> Achja, zu MM. Ich habe mich gestern mal dumm gestellt und beraten lassen. Was meint ihr, was mir als erstes vorgeführt wurde?


 
Bose?


----------



## Madz (29. März 2011)

Ich habs geahnt, aber es war wirklich so. Und für 5.1 ist Bose eh am besten. Weisst du womit der mir den Unterschied weissmachen wollte? Mit einer 5.1 CD. Natürlich klingt das auf dem Bose besser, als auf 2.0. Es fehlen ja drei Lautsprecher für die restlichen Kanäle.

Ich dann zwischendrin zu dem Typen "der Bass dröhnt aber ganz schön" "Keine Sorge, dass kann man einstellen."


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

die haben die 5.1CD auf ner Stereoanlage zum Vergleich abgespielt?
War wahrscheinlich auch ne, CD die extra von Bose für dieses System aufgenommen und optimiert wurde


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

*räusper* Weiß niemand was über die Quadral Quintas 505, ich find da auf die schnelle nichts darüber, nicht mal nen Test.


----------



## sipsap (29. März 2011)

@ bier und madz: könnt ihr auch mal in irgendeinem thread objektiv und produktiv sein?

@te: nein. aber magnat quantum 607 wären auch noch einen blick wert.


----------



## Bier (29. März 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> @ bier und madz: könnt ihr auch mal in irgendeinem thread objektiv und produktiv sein?


 
Also wir haben dem TE schon einige Tipps gegeben.
Klar das mit Off-Topic musste nicht sein, aber so schlimm wars ja auch schon wieder nicht.
Und zum 3. mal heute glaub ich: Sound kann man nicht objektiv bewerten!


----------



## Sturmi (29. März 2011)

Könnten möglicherweise auch die hier werden: Infinity Primus 360 3-Wege Standlautsprecher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik, die sollen nach einigen Meinungen ausem HiFi-Forum ziemlich gut sein und der Preis würde mir auch entgegen kommen.


----------



## thysol (29. März 2011)

Ich wuerde an deiner Stelle bei dem Budget Kompaktlautsprecher vorziehen. Schau dir mal die Magnat Quantum 603 an. Die sollen fuer ihren Preis herausragend sein.


----------



## hydro (29. März 2011)

Die quantum 607 haben eine ziemliche betonung bei 80-150hz und kein gutes abstrahlverhalten, da sind die 605 deutlich besser! Die 603 sind super fuer ihr geld, aber fuer richtig tiefe frequenzen brauch man halt einen sub, geht zmd. Mir so!
Das problem wenn du die teufel bestellst ist, dass du keinen vergleich hast. Sie sollen aber sehr warm abgestimmt sein, was mir sehr gut gefaellt


----------



## Sturmi (30. März 2011)

Ja, keine Angst, ich bestell die Dinger nicht morgen. Ich lass mir da schon Zeit und klapper halt mal die Elektromärkte ab bzw. such mal in meiner Gegend noch Hifi-Läden.

Kleines Update von heute: nachdem ich nochmal drüber geschlafen habe, werde ich vllt bischen mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und mich Richtung Klipsch RF-62 mal umschaun. Muss halt schaun ob ich die irgendwo zum Probehören finde.

Update2: Tja, der nächste Händler der die Klipsch wohl hat ist knappe 120 Km von mir entfernt :/


----------



## Sturmi (30. März 2011)

OK jetzt mal ne neue Nachricht  Kennt jemand von euch die Klipsch RF-10 ? Ich könnte nämlich Gebrauchte für 150 € das Paar bekommen. Habe aber die Befürchtung das sie zu klein sind und zu wenig Druck machen, da ich wie schon gesagt viel elektronische Musik höre. Wenn dem nicht so ist nehm ich bischen Fahrtweg auf mich und kann sie vllt auch probehören. Falls sie aber doch zu klein wären könnte ich mir den Weg sparen.


----------



## sipsap (30. März 2011)

auf grund der specs der ls und deines amp sollten die laut genug gehen! obs sie dir tief genug spielen musst du beim probehören selbst entscheiden


----------



## TAZ (30. März 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> *räusper* Weiß niemand was über die Quadral Quintas 505, ich find da auf die schnelle nichts darüber, nicht mal nen Test.



Hab die Quintas 404 als Front-Lautsprecher. Spielen relativ neutral. Mittelton ist etwas betont. Mit der Zeit werden sie wärmer, das heisst der Bass nimmt zu. Die 505 spielen sicherlich noch etwas wärmer.


----------



## Sturmi (30. März 2011)

Tja es sind die RF-10 geworden. Schlussendlich wars ne einfache Entscheidungen, sie haben in einem mit meinem vergleichbaren Raum echt gut gespielt für die Größe und den Geldbeutel haben sie auch noch geschont weil ich sie durch ein bischen Handeln für 130 € das Paar bekommen habe. Echtes Schnäpchen, vor allem da die Boxen echt noch Makellos sind.


----------

